# Frame Bags and Wedges?



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

https://www.nashbar.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10053_10052_167563_-1








https://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_165859_-1_201497_10000_200349
Picked these two bags up since they're on sale for a pretty good price, was looking at some racks with panniers but the bike will see single track and did not want to have to keep removing racks when I can just take bags off. I might get their front rack which is just large enough to hold a six pack of... soda.

I also have:
Sette large saddle bag w/ extension
Bento box

Are some going this route for commuting/bikepacking (lite) vs full panniers? I do have a Dakine Apex I use for long mountain bike rides but that ***** gets heavy after a while and I get real sweaty from it.

*EDIT:* Was also looking at a pannier front tube bag maybe but was curious if they harm the paint of the bike? And if anyone can recommend a decent one that is not too expensive.


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

It all depends on what you need to carry for "commuting" 
My singletrack bike is stripped down and only has a tire kit in a small seat bag. My commuter is racked and panniered up so I can go grocery shopping with it. I even have a trailer so the toddlers can help me shop and we can load more groceries in the "trunk"
If you just need to go to and from, no rack. If you need a change of clothes... at least a messenger bag or backpack if you want to keep the bike un-racked


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with Theo. Depends what you need to carry and if you need to overlap duties with other bike interests. My commuter was also the bike I took on singletrack, and for those impromptu trail rides I left the rack on. When I took the bike on a century this summer I took off the racks and went lighter.

For my commute, I carry a laptop, clothes and enough stuff that I really wanted the panniers and the rack.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

When you say front tube bag, are you talking about the frame panniers? I have that bag.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah the frame pannier bag, it would replace the bento box there now. I am curious if it will scratch the frame.

The bike will be used for short commutes and maybe a few epic day rides but I do not think anything overnight will happen. I am looking at the Nashbar front rack the one that uses the canti studs, since I used disc the studs are doing nothing right now. It is rated for 50lbs which I think can easily carry a 6 pack of beer 

I am more interested in the frame wedge bags, especially the Nashbar one I hear it is quite large and can hold a fair bit. I may replace my small seatbag on my SS MTB with on in the future. It also wont bounce around nearly as much.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

The frame panniers won't scratch the frame but it will definitely be a difficult fit on a larger frame due to the way it attaches. I actually like it because you can surprisingly fit a lot in there, great for a wallet, keys, garage door opener, phone, North American Arms .22 Mag revolver....

I don't know if you saw the "Front Rack Bag" thread, but I was able to hook up a pretty neat bag to my canti mount front rack using the existing holes. 

What made me go that way instead of the frame bag was I didn't want my legs rubbing it if i loaded it up. I have big thighs.


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

I used a triangle frame bag for a while on a full rigid. It was nice. I always wished it was a tiny bit larger for storage. It might interfere with using the seat tube bottle cage mount. and it causes some difficulty if you store the bike on a top tube rack, car rack, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.carouseldesignworks.com/

Check out these frame bags. Full touring capabilities without a rack. Don't know how effective they would be for groceries.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know where groceries came into this but they won't be for that. Just to carrying small things needed for longer day trips nothing more. Maybe a 6 pack if I get a small front rack.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Eric Parsons' handiwork: https://www.revelatedesigns.com/

Very high quality stuff. I have two of his bags on my Surly 1x1:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ That's more my price range! I really like the seatbag he offers the Pika and that touring frame bag non custom (maybe a b day gift).


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Frames are the most under-utilized storage places on a bicycle. Here's my Jandd Frame Pac I picked up for only thirty smackers. It's easily my favorite commuter accessory! http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FFP


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

That's a good price. Do you notice any wear on the frame? How is quality of that bag? Do you have any pics of the bag open while filled?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> That's a good price. Do you notice any wear on the frame? How is quality of that bag? Do you have any pics of the bag open while filled?


Jandd seems to have put a lot of thought into this bag. It's very secure so it doesn't wobble or cause any wear on the frame. It has two pockets (large on one side, slim on the other) each with double zippers. It's designed in such a way that you could ride with the pockets open and not lose anything and yet it's not too tight to grab things out. It's also fairly water-proof and Jandd has a lifetime guarantee on their workmanship. I bought it because I hate rifling through my panniers to find my keys, wallet or phone, all of which invariably fall to the very bottom. Here's a couple pictures I snapped on the way to work.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks! I ordered the bag and they already sent it out which is surprising. I am also looking at their handlebar bag (Nashbar expects mine to ship 05/06/2011).


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the Jandd bag as well and have used it for many years. It is a great bag and has held up extremely well. I have an older version with only one zipper but 2 pulls so it can close to either end. I have ridden with it open more than I care to admit and have never lost anything out of it.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's what I came up with so far, I did not get the Nashbar handlebar bag it was just too long of wait for it (05/06/2011).

The Jandd bag holds just about everything my Dakine Drafter held.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Could you fit a 70-100oz bladder in the Jandd frame bag? I'm trying to get it off my back on long rides.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

My 100oz won't fit in there but a 70oz would and 50oz would definitely fit. It's mainly due to it tapering back.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet bike mr pink!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just thought I would update this thread now that I finally went on a Jandd shopping spree lol.


















When I originally ordered all the bags minus the frame bag they got lost in the mail and I kind of forgot about them. Suddenly I remembered so I called Jandd about this and they showed it as delivered, which is obviously wasn't. I dealt with a guy there named Terry and the customer service was nothing less then awesome. All they wanted me to do was follow up with the post office with the driver, once he verified everything he just resent the bags via faster service. So Jandd is my bag company now.

What I got:
Nashbar Deluxe Handlebar bag $20
Jandd Frame Bag $34
Jandd Tire Bag II $20
Jandd Stem Bag Zippered $19
Was all worth it had a great ride today!


----------

